# Nên Mua Nệm Lò Xo Ở Đâu?



## lephuonguyen (22/8/19)

Nên mua nệm lò xo ở đâu? Hãy đến với Dunlopillo thương hiệu nệm cao cấp đến từ Châu Âu chuyên phát triển các dòng nệm lò xo liên kết chất lượng chăm sóc giấc ngủ của khách hàng. Mọi nhu cầu đưa ra từ phía người dùng đã được tổng hợp lại và thể hiện tất cả trong những chiếc nệm lò xo Dunlopillo. 





_Nên mua nệm lò xo ở đâu? | Dunlopillovietnam.vn_​
Nệm lò xo (hay đệm lò xo) là loại nệm có khả năng tạo đàn hồi cực tốt nhờ được cấu thành từ hệ thống lò xo. Hệ thống lò xo này nằm phía bên trong, thường được làm bằng các chất liệu thép không gỉ cao cấp và phía bên ngoài được bao bọc bởi phần vỏ nệm.

*Sau đây, mời bạn tham khảo một số dòng nệm lò xo liên kết cao cấp tại hệ thống Dunlopillovietnam.vn*

*1. Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Venus*
Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Venus cao 23cm với cấu tạo từ con lò xo nhiệt luyện cao cấp Super Coil đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe người dùng.

Nệm được áp dụng công nghệ Sanitized với tính năng chống vi khuẩn nấm mốc giúp ngăn chặn các vấn đề về sức khỏe. Nguyên liệu nhập khẩu chất lượng tốt đảm bảo độ bền của sản phẩm. Bảo hành 10 năm.






*2.  Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Diamond*
Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Diamond cao 24cm là bước cải tiến tối ưu nhất cho một sản phẩm nệm, hội tụ đầy đủ các tính năng về sự nâng đỡ lẫn tính thẩm mỹ.

Các hạt dẫn hấp thụ Electron thông qua quá trình I-on hóa và thải chúng vào không khí, đưa điện tĩnh giảm xuống, giảm sức căng cơ thể chúng ta liên tục giữ nó ở mức thấp nhất. Bảo hành 10 năm.






*3. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Dunlopillo Audrey*

Nệm Lò Xo Túi Liên Kết Dunlopillo Audrey, là sản phẩm có độ cứng vừa phải, rất thích hợp cho các gia đình trẻ, thích nằm cứng, nệm có khả năng hỗ trợ cột sống tốt. Nệm sử dụng công nghệ  kết hợp sức mạnh nguyên tố của các ion bạc với việc phân bố độc quyền trên vải để tạo ra một chất kháng khuẩn cực kì hiệu quả, có độ bền cao.

Bảo hành 10 năm.






*4. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Dunlopillo Alpha*
Nệm Lò Xo Túi Liên Kết Dunlopillo Alpha với lò xo túi liên kết cao 14cm, tạo cho cơ thể mức độ thoải mái hợp lý. Hệ thống lò xo được xử lý nhiệt luyện nghiêm ngặt, đóng túi. Những lớp nệm chất lượng tốt tạo cho cơ thể cảm giác thoải mái.

Bảo hành 10 năm.






*5. Nệm lò xo dunlopillo Duchess*
Nệm lò xo túi Dunlopillo Duchess được sản xuất từ nguồn nguyên liệu thép nhậu khẩu cao cấp, áp dụng công nghệ từ Châu Âu cho ra đời một sản phẩm mang phòng cách Hoàng Gia. Dunlopillo Duchess - giúp bạn tận hưởng sự thoải mái và thư giản tuyệt vời nhất ngay trong chính căn phòng ngủ nhà mình. Bảo hành 10 năm.






Để tham khảo thêm các dòng sản phẩm nệm Dunlopillo. Mời bạn nhấp TẠI ĐÂY. Qua bài viết Nên mua nệm lò xo ở đâu? Dunlopillovietnam.vn chắc hẳn rằng bạn đã tìm được địa chỉ mua nệm lò xo túi thích hợp. Dunlopillovietnam.vn rất hân hạnh được là người bạn đồng hành cùng bạn

Hotline hỗ trợ trả góp: 0909060325 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ cho chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: *

Website: dunlopillovietnam.vn 
Hotline: 0909 900 325
Showroom: dunlopillovietnam.vn/Showroom


----------

